# Bayswater as a gym/overnight bag?



## LexAeterna

Hi! I was wondering if anyone uses the Bayswater as a gym or overnight bag? I know that the side straps can be adjusted to allow for more space. I only have the discontinued Bayswater with Strap (from Johnny Coca's era) and I'm unsure how this compares to the original Bayswater.


----------



## 3threebabies

I have used my Bayswater as a personal bag for travel and stuffed it. It is heavy when full, and I have to either place it on a wheeled carry on or hand carry. It won’t fit on my shoulder when stuffed. I cannot hand carry it when full for very long because I have to limit weight on my left side for medical reasons. It would work for me as a gym bag. I used to occasionally stalk TRR for a Piccadilly which is a true over night sized carry all, but I no longer do as I am sure it would be too heavy and bulky for me to wrangle when flying alone.


----------



## 24shaz

I’ve used bays as an overnight bag - it holds heaps - but as 3threebabies says it’s heavy when stuffed


----------



## 24shaz

3threebabies said:


> I have used my Bayswater as a personal bag for travel and stuffed it. It is heavy when full, and I have to either place it on a wheeled carry on or hand carry. It won’t fit on my shoulder when stuffed. I cannot hand carry it when full for very long because I have to limit weight on my left side for medical reasons. It would work for me as a gym bag. I used to occasionally stalk TRR for a Piccadilly which is a true over night sized carry all, but I no longer do as I am sure it would be too heavy and bulky for me to wrangle when flying alone.


Don’t think I’d manage one either, but there’s a rare Piccadilly on naughtipidgen’s nest if anyone’s looking for one.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Perfect for an overnight or weekend away - so where posh


----------



## jayjaye

This! I have one of the discontinued zipped bayswater (the larger size) and while it can fit a ton, it gets heavy fast. Would love a Picadilly also, but it'd have to be for travelling where there is not much carrying


----------



## jayjaye

I should also add that while I still might use it as an overnight bag, I wouldn't use the bayswater as a _gym_ bag. Probably stick to non-leather materials for that!


----------



## Amandines

I use my Bayswater for my everyday bag and the large Bayswater ( about the same as Piccadilly) as a weekend bag or carry on. They are both perfect, in my opinion. I agree with jayjaye that I would not choose a leather gym bag.


----------



## MrsPenners

24shaz said:


> Don’t think I’d manage one either, but there’s a rare Piccadilly on naughtipidgen’s nest if anyone’s looking for one.


I had a Piccadilly and it’s massive and lovely. Plus NPN is a great place to buy from.


----------



## Katinahat

Using a bayswater as an overnight bag is a fabulous idea. I was thinking I’d rehome mine to my DDs when I stop working but now I’m reconsidering. 

I would add that’s a good 8-12 years away but I’m was reminding myself I don’t need anymore work bags.


----------



## Amandines

Katinahat said:


> Using a bayswater as an overnight bag is a fabulous idea. I was thinking I’d rehome mine to my DDs when I stop working but now I’m reconsidering.
> 
> I would add that’s a good 8-12 years away but I’m was reminding myself I don’t need anymore work bags.


My 20 yo daughter has used one of my Bayswaters all summer, my green one.  Due to luggage chaos in the airports she just stuffed my bays for a week in Rome and a weekend in Ibiza. She claims it fits all she needs for a vacation!


----------



## jane beach

Very possible way to use it. Just a bit too heavy IMO.


----------

